# Narbonne Accessoires - 2005 Brochure.



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

If you wish to be supplied, post free with a 2005 brochure from Narbonne Accessoires you should go to www.narbonneaccessoires.fr to fill in the application form.
There are a number of brochures; for accessories you need the Guide de Solutions. 
The only difficulty for some of us is the box asking which camping-car you own. The only British company shown is Swift so you might have to swallow your pride if yours is a different UK manufacturer!

I find the brochures useful for comparing prices and also added insurance for touring France. The brochure shows branches the length and breadth of France (with location maps). You never know when you might want an accessory shop while touring.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for reminding me to order mine. I had last years & although I have not used it its looks a very useful brochure to carry with you when in France.


Motorhomer


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Last year I could afford to lose one as for some reason they sent me two separate copies although I only ordered once.

C'est la vie


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

thanks Gillian, what would we do without you!  

8)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

twooks said:


> thanks Gillian, what would we do without you!
> 
> 8)


Fancy that!
That's a phrase I never hear at home.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks for post autostratus - didn't know about this so really useful and I have just ordered mine


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for pointing this out, mine came yesterday, and it's very good. Interesting to see that they seem to be taking the gas attack thing seriously too, and have a gas alarm SOPOALARM advertised on page 227, price 145 €. They say it detects the presence of all gases anaesthetic, or soporific, and has an 85 db alarm. It seems to work out at £23:80, or is my maths crap as usual?
John


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*narbonne catalogue*

Hi 145euros at 136 to the pound is £106 61 sorry to say you are a little bit out


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

See I told you my maths was crap. I heard the man on the radio say 1 € is worth 61 pence, so what do I do? I divide the amount of € by 61 Doh!!
I've only used them once, that was in Madiera last year. Blame it on the fact that I'm in my very, very, very late 40s  
John


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi folks


My catalogue came today but the price list with it is for January 1st 2004 to Dec 31st 2004. The catalogue is issue 12. Has any one got different. I ordered 2005.



Motorhomer


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

motorhomer said:


> Hi folks
> My catalogue came today but the price list with it is for January 1st 2004 to Dec 31st 2004. The catalogue is issue 12. Has any one got different. I ordered 2005.
> Motorhomer


You're right, mine's the same. 2004 edition just like the 2 copies I received last year.

Got mine on Friday but only just got round to checking it, prompted by your post.
The 2004 edition is still relevant as far as locations are concerned but I would have liked to know current prices. We were wondering whether it might be cheaper to have a solar panel fitted in France.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Giok said:


> See I told you my maths was crap. I heard the man on the radio say 1 € is worth 61 pence, so what do I do? I divide the amount of € by 61 Doh!!
> I've only used them once, that was in Madiera last year. Blame it on the fact that I'm in my very, very, very late 40s
> John


Hi John

I'm trying to work out whether your excuse is that you are too young or too old.
If it's too young then there is no hope for me having already reached three score years and ten. (That's 70, by the way. :lol: )


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> motorhomer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi folks
> ...


Hello Gillian

Twas yesterday it came actually but only got round to opening it today. I cant find my last years copy but i thought the catalogue was the same. perhaps its cause we are english and they thought they would get rid of all their old ones this way rather than bin them. I see there is a price on the spine of the catalogue. Ah well will have to try again later. Its comfy chair longers we are after. Lallemand if possible.

Motorhomer


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

did you receive the catalogue from Narbonne accessoires in french or english ?
They send me one to Germany too but in french language.

But very much article are to expensive as in german mh. catalogue.
My french ccar friends from the forum ,tell me that on next march the german distributor for camping article MOVERA ( 100% owner is Hymer... ) will bring his offer in France.

Here is the link. www.movera.com

ciao,

duc ( leduc )


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

[quote="autostratus]

The 2004 edition is still relevant as far as locations are concerned but I would have liked to know current prices. We were wondering whether it might be cheaper to have a solar panel fitted in France.[/quote]

we only got it for locations so it's fine for us thanx again gillian! as for prices isn't everything cheaper anywhere but here !! :roll:

8)

ps now, will this post or fall over ??


----------

